# Anyone own a Nexus 7?



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Nexus *7*? Man, and I thought Roy Batty was already as good as they get. :1poke:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Must say I did have to google your reference. 

I have cross posted this on a few android forums in hopes to get an idea of its physical footprint in that area. 

Nexus 7 dimensions 7.81" x 4.72" x 0.41"
When I break that 7.81" down on a ruler im getting 6/8ths is .75, and 7/8ths is 0.875, some somewhere in between there. I marked my tape measure with orange marker in the approximate area and took a pic. 


The way I plan to mount it will give me some room to work with as well as this wont be a permanent mount in the car. The reason I was hoping to get a pic of and actual N7 hold onto that location is because id like to go with it over the galaxy tab 2 7" which measures a little smaller.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Im looking for someone who owns a Nexus 7 to do a quick measurement for me. As I tried to label in the picture, id like to see if the N7 will fit in between the inside of those upper grey instrument panel bars, or how close it actually fits (horizontally of course). Pictures of it held in that position too please! I dont know anyone who owns one, so im hoping someone here are help me out!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 10029


I have a Nexus 7, so I'll try to get you a picture on Sunday ... after I get home from work!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I have a Nexus 7, so I'll try to get you a picture on Sunday ... after I get home from work!


Awesome, thank you! 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Well ... maybe I'll have better luck Monday in getting you a photo or two


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright thanks! 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Nexus*

I got some photos for you ExAaron. I was thinking of doing the same and making a mount for my Nexus the same as the Soundman.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbh7eAYL8k&feature=player_embedded

The Nexus 7 fits in front of the display perfectly. It is just a matter of holding it there. Let me know what your ideas are.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

EcoCruzer said:


> I got some photos for you ExAaron. I was thinking of doing the same and making a mount for my Nexus the same as the Soundman.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbh7eAYL8k&feature=player_embedded
> 
> The Nexus 7 fits in front of the display perfectly. It is just a matter of holding it there. Let me know what your ideas are.


Awesome job on helping Eco. I also got my girl a Nexus 7 and was considering the same. It'd be cool.

Aaron, if you come up of a way to hold the tablet in place. Do post. I'm gonna follow this thread.

Well done guys. :goodjob:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome pics! Helps out a lot! Now I know there is no size issue, next just pick one up and start working. 

Yes it will be a "float" mount, held by magnets. I will definitely keep this thread updated as things come to reality. The past few weeks I just lay in bed and think about how I want to go about mounting it, and I have a pretty good idea how! 

Thanks again! 
Stay tuned. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------

